# Vancouver Open Winter 2013 Competition



## timeless (Jan 10, 2013)

canadianCUBING information and registration pages are up for VOW 2013

Events: http://www.canadiancubing.com/Events.aspx?ID=41
Register: http://www.canadiancubing.com/Registration.aspx?ID=VOW2013


Future results will be posted http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=VancouverOpenWinter2013


----------

